# TriVelox in Action



## sam (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## sam (Jan 19, 2015)

http://vid99.photobucket.com/albums/l283/frameteam2003/Trivelox Movie-1_zpsvbqycgg7.mp4


----------



## bike (Jan 19, 2015)

I love that it is howling in pain...


----------

